# YouTube and SiriusXM bring internet hits to satellite radio



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

YouTube and SiriusXM bring internet hits to satellite radio

(Engadget.com) - YouTube announced earlier this morning that it inked a deal with SiriusXM to bring the streaming video service's new and trending tracks to a new weekly show called the YouTube 15. The show -- which'll air on Sirius' Hits 1 pop station -- will be helmed by YouTube personality Jenna Marbles when it premieres on July 11, but it's only one part of Google's big new music push....

Full Story Here


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

This sounds too much like the podcast show they once had.


----------

